# Vossen World Tour Japan | Tokyo Auto Salon 2014



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

Main Feature:






Introduction










Vossen World Tour Japan 2014 | Visit the following link for more of the Vossen World Tour!

Vossen Wheels World Tour / Japan 2014










We kicked off 2014 with Vossen World Tour Japan, the first of many international destinations scheduled for the year. Although this wasn't our first time there, the anticipation to return is always new and exciting. With flight delays and extreme weather conditions threatening our plans from the jump, we knew we were in for something special. But not even Mother Nature and her unforgiving ways was going to stop us from invading our favorite island in eastern Asia. The relationships we've built in Japan over time have been crucial to the Vossen brand. And with the success of last year's visit, we wanted to make sure we raised the bar this go around, especially in regards to our media coverage.










Needless to say, we did just that. In four separate installments, we will be bringing you footage of the Tokyo Auto Salon, the Vossen owners meet, shots of Vossen representing in Tokyo, and, as an added bonus, some behind the scenes craziness. Get ready.










Vossen World Tour Japan | Tokyo Auto Salon










The Tokyo Auto Salon exceeded even our expectations. Featuring some of the most incredible vehicles, this event is like no other. From Japanese to European and American cars, there is something for every taste and preference. While there, we had the opportunity to stay in the city of Chiba, about 25 miles southeast of Tokyo, where the show was being held. As expected, the event was packed, almost overwhelmingly so. The energy in the room was thick and, like always, we were ready to meet supporters and the crowds that gathered at the Mondera Japan | Vossen booth. Our beautiful Miami model, Estefania Serrano, helped man our station, her friendly personality and demeanor playing an instrumental role. We had the Vossen Precision Series on display along with our Flow Form Series, which debuts later this month. There was so much love and respect in the room as fans complimented our design and overall setup.










Three select vehicles were parked at our booth; an Audi S5 Sportback on Vossen Precision Series wheels; a Lexus IS 350 F Sport featuring Skipper Design and CVT wheels; and a JDM Nissan Skyline wrapped and sporting Infiniti badges with Access Evolution parts and our Flow Form wheels with the Bronze finish.










Skipper IS350 F Sport










Access Evolution Skyline










Getting to walk around and experience the show as fans is always important. As busy as we are, as demanding as our roles can be, we always remember that - first and foremost - we are enthusiasts of the automobile industry. Seeing quality products always rejuvenates us and Hamana's booth was definitely a favorite. There's was an all-white theme with a 2014 Mercedes CLA and a new Audi S7. Not to mention their perfectly modified Audi R8 V-10. Another standout was the Liberty Walk booth, highlighting their wide body vehicles. The Lexus Racing booth took an avante garde approach, with mannequins in tuxedos posing as a crew for the RC F GT 500 race car. So many cameras flashed as people were snapping away amazed at every part of the showcase.










S7










CLA










We could not have imagined a better way to start the tour.


----------

